# Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex



## HuchenAlex (24. Januar 2004)

Grüße,

da ich grad dabei bin, ein paar Zöpfe zu bauen (@rob, der is ganz speziell für Dich morgen ), ergreif ich mal die Gelegenheit und stell ein paar Bilder dazu rein..

hier sieht man mal, was man alles braucht:
- Stahldraht 1mm
- Bleikappen, innen hohl, zwischen 15 und 60g, je nach Tiefe und Strömung
- Holzkugeln versch. Größe
- Sprengringe
- Drillinge
- und natürlich, das entscheidenste: das Material, woraus man die Fransen schneidet..

In diesem Fall ists gleich mal Fischhaut, die hab ich dem letzten Huchen abgezogen.. sollt ich normalerweise gar ned sagen, denn das ist wirklich DER Todesköder überhaupt.. macht am "Basteltisch" optisch nicht viel her, aber wenn man ihn mal im Wasser sieht...


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Januar 2004)

Super Alex,
mach weiter damit!!


----------



## HuchenAlex (24. Januar 2004)

als erstes biegt man mal ein paar Drahtachsen.. dabei wird eine gleich mit ein paar Windungen fix gesichert (an die kommt später der Haken), die andere läßt man mal soweit offen, daß man die andere Öse noch einfädeln kann.. nachdem man die beiden "eingeklingt" hat, macht man eine halbe Windung, damits nicht mehr auskann.. aber nicht mehr(!), man braucht noch Reserve, wenn man diw Kappe später festzieht... sonst hat man 2 Windungen unten und 8 Windungen oben, und das Ding hält immer noch nicht..


----------



## HuchenAlex (24. Januar 2004)

Dann fädelt man auf die obere Drahtachse zuerst ne Bleikugel (1. damit man die Öse nicht in die Holzkugel reindrückt, weil das später immer locker wird, und 2. weil der Radius das Festziehen erleichtert), dann die Holzkugel (in diesem Fall sinds 2, weil die größere 25mm Durchmesser hat und die Bohrung so groß ist, daß sie die Bleikugel "verschlucken" würd), dann die Fransen, dann die Bleikappe, und dann wieder eine Bleikugel..


----------



## HuchenAlex (24. Januar 2004)

.. und dann macht man oben ebenfalls eine Öse und zieht das Ganze schön fest - natürlich, nachdem man die Fransen schön am Umfang verteilt hat.. ich hab die nur zwecks der besseren Detailansicht alle auf eine Seite gerückt.. 
das Ganze sieht dann in etwa so aus


----------



## HuchenAlex (24. Januar 2004)

Der abgebildete Zopf ist übrigends etwa 30 cm lang.. bin ein klarer Verfechter der großer Köder - großer Fisch - Strategie 
will mir ned ganz einleuchten, wie man einen großen Raubfisch dazu animieren sollte, einer Beute womöglich noch in starker Strömung hinterherzuhetzen, wenn das nicht zumindest ungefähr seinem gängigen Beutespektrum entspricht..  ich hab jedenfalls noch nie im Magen eines Huchens einen Fisch kleiner als 30 cm vorgefunden, wohl aber schon deutlich größere.. 

Woraus kann man denn die Fransen nun schneiden, wenn man keine Huchenhaut zur Hand hat 

nun, Fischhaut ist sicherlich das Optimum und bringt weit mehr Bisse als jeder Kunstzopf.. die Haut von großen Weißfischen geht auch, nur ist das Kosten - Nutzen - Verhältnis dermaßen schlecht ( 1 große Nase häuten -> locker 1 h Arbeit.. und daraus kriegt man dann vielleicht 3 Zöpfe...), daß einem die Freude vergeht.
Gut ist meines Erachtens auch Schweineschwarte (weiche Bauchseite, der Rest ist unbrauchbarm weil zu steif), brauchbar noch Elch- und Hirschleder.. hab auch mal Zöpfe aus Wetex - Tüchern gebaut, war überascht, wie gut die gespielt haben..

Egal woraus man ihn baut, wichtig ist, daß er schon bei langsamster Führung schön flattert.. idealerweise sollte man gar ned kurbeln müssen.
Wie breit und wie lang man die Fransen beim jeweiligen Material schneidet, muß man selbst rauskriegen.. wenn man 10 Zöpfe baut, spielen 5 schön, 3 mäßig und 2 gar nicht, obwohl sie völlig ident aussehen.. ich hab sogar schon Lederzöpfe zerlegt, die am Besten gespielt haben und Schablonen der Fransen angefertigt..... kurzum, es funktioniert nicht.. 
Eine gewisse Experimentierfreudigkeit ist also auch Vorraussetzung, erfolgreich mit dem Zopf zu fischen.. 

So nebenbei hängen die Dinger durch den freihängenden - und nach unten sackenden - Drilling sehr leicht, überschlagen sich ständig, wenn man sie falsch wirft und sind recht schwierig zu führen. warum ich dann überhaupt damit fische? nun, weil ich etwa 90 % meiner Huchen damit gefangen habe.. obs nun eine Glaubensfrage ist oder nicht..


hoffe, ich konnte die Neugier einiger Members stillen..

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Hummer (24. Januar 2004)

Eine sehr schöne Bastelanleitung.

Danke, Alex! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## AngelnderWolf (25. Januar 2004)

Na da kann doch kein Fisch nein zu sagen :m . Damit fängt man bestimmt jeden Jäger, wen die grösse angepasst wird.


----------



## Franky (25. Januar 2004)

Sauber Alex!! :m

Mich würde man interessieren, wie das mit der Fischhaut funzt. Fisch schuppen, Haut abziehen - und dann????

Wir haben hier zwar keine Huchen, aber ich hab gut 6 Monate "Zwangsräuberpause", die man zum Brassen/Barbenangeln verwenden könnte - und zum Basteln... :q


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. Januar 2004)

Seas Franky,

Du brauchst damit gar nix weiter machen.. Haut abziehen, in Streifen schneiden (dabei gehen ohnehin die meisten Schuppen ab), auffädeln und los gehts.. immer darauf achten, daß die Haut nicht austrocknet, dann kannst Du so einen Zopf problemlos 8 - 10 mal einfrieren und wieder auftauen.. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Huchenfreak (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Alex!Vielen Dank für die geile Anleitung könnte sogar bei mir als 2linkehändeman klappen mit dem Eigenbau!Hab meinen Dad schon beauftragt mit dem Bau der Kappen.Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Nick_A (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Alex #h

eine wirklich tolle Anleitung hast Du uns da serviert !!!#r 

Hast Du mit diesem Köder auch schon mal auf andere Zielfische geangelt (z.B. auf Hecht oder Zander) ? Ggf. dann auch ´ne Nummer leichter/kleiner?

Würde mich interessieren, ob Dein Köder auch diese Räuber interessiert!  :m

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Februar 2004)

Feinste Anleitung Alex.#6
Gesehen habe ich Deine Kunstwerke ja schon in Natura.


----------



## kammschupper (4. Februar 2004)

Gute Anleitung!
Wo bekommt man die Bleikappen her?


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. Februar 2004)

Echt Super die Anleitung.Muss ich nächste Saison mal Ausprobieren.


----------



## Fishaholic (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Hallo!
Dein Eigenbau ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber trotzdem habe ich mal ne Frage an Dich:

Wozu taugt denn die Holzkugel ? Nur dazu, dass die Fischhaut nicht abreisst?

MFG
Steffen


----------



## bolli (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Du wirst leider keine Antwort erhalten....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66150&highlight=Huchenalex


----------



## Fishaholic (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Das tut mir leid!
Er war wohl ein richtiger Fuchs nicht nur beim Huchenfischen!
Ich hätte ihn gerne einmal kennengelernt.


----------



## Seele (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Ich werde jetzt mal diese Zöpfe nachbauen. Die Kugel dient dazu die Haut "zu spreizen" damit sie schön flattert. 

Hab übrigens am Freitag einen Huchen mit 95cm und 8kg gefangen. Mhr verrat ich nicht ich werden noch nen kleinen Bericht schreiben, kann allerdings noch etwas dauern (mit Bilder :m)


----------



## Bushmaster3k (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Nice ein Huchen steht noch auf meiner Liste der zu fangenden Fische.Naja muss ich wohl mal n urlaub in Österreich machen wie ?Mein Kumpel hat da ne Hütte ,mal sehen vielleicht klapp das ja mal diesen Winter.


----------



## Seele (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Naja is halt auch nicht immer so leicht einen zu fangen. Hab in einem Jahr 3 dran gehabt und 2 raus gebracht alle über 90cm. Da darf man vielleicht sogar mal stolz sein :g


----------



## Fishaholic (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Glückwunsch!
Welche Gewichte sollten denn die Bleiköpfe so haben? Ich denke da an verschiedene Stömungen, wie zB am Lech, da dürften es doch bestimmt schon mal 60g sein ???


----------



## flasche (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Zum anbeissen


----------



## Seele (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Ich weiß es nicht aber in der Wetach bei mir reichen 15 denk ich aus max 20 außer vor dem Kraftwreksauslauf. Wenn ich am Lech bin da mus ich schon größere Geschütze ausfahren und bei Hochwasser ist dann nihts mehr zu machen. Lech ist aus ziemlich Hängerträchtig |gr:


----------



## Bushmaster3k (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*



> Naja is halt auch nicht immer so leicht einen zu fangen. Hab in einem Jahr 3 dran gehabt und 2 raus gebracht alle über 90cm. Da darf man vielleicht sogar mal stolz sein


 da stimme ich dir zu  

mir würde ja mal einer reichen #:


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Und in den österreichischen Gewässern? oder sind so 20 - 60 gramm die Standartwerte für Zöpfe?


----------



## Seele (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

Ja sowas in der Gegend, 60 sind schon relativ viel.


----------



## esoxspezi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*

hi,
kann mir jemand, der den zopf schon nachgebaut hat vielleicht sagen mit was für einem draht? ich hab da so an weidezaun-draht gedacht. geht der oder is er zu dick? zu dünn? zu stark? zu schwach?...|uhoh:

gruß


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Huchenzopf - so baut ihn Alex*



esoxspezi schrieb:


> hi,
> kann mir jemand, der den zopf schon nachgebaut hat vielleicht sagen mit was für einem draht? ich hab da so an weidezaun-draht gedacht. geht der oder is er zu dick? zu dünn? zu stark? zu schwach?...|uhoh:
> 
> gruß


 
schau doch mal, ob Du in Deiner Umgebung irgendeinen Handwerksbetrieb (Metallbau oder so) hast, die schweissen, und lass Dir was 1mm Edelstahl-Schweissdraht geben. Damit solltest Du gut bedient sein, rostet auch nicht. Gibt´s in 1m Stäben. 

#h


----------

